
Verification by Gradient Descent: Fixed Perimeter and Maximum Area = Square - tminima
https://trigonaminima.github.io/2019/12/grad-desc-area/
======
auraham
Is the notebook available in github? I would like to review the code of plots
and animations. The post and links is awesome.

~~~
tminima
Thanks. You can find the notebook here:
[https://github.com/TrigonaMinima/Notebooks](https://github.com/TrigonaMinima/Notebooks)
with the name (Gradient Descent - Maximum Area.ipynb). Because of the embedded
plots and gifs it's big in size so it's takes time to render on GH

